

Remote Ham Radio – On the air from anywhere - jacobmarble
http://www.remotehamradio.com/

======
voltagex_
>During the term of this Agreement, Member must hold a valid Amateur Radio
Service license issued by the Federal Communications Commission (FCC) under
Part 97 of its Rules and Regulations, 47 C.F.R. Part 97 (Part 97). Member may
operate a Station only in full compliance with all provisions Part 97 as they
pertain to the class of license Member holds. Included in these provisions are
limitations on frequency bands and sub-bands, modes, output power, third-party
operating and traffic agreements, operating procedures, non-commercial use,
operating procedures, drug use, and station identification.

Looks like you'd need to be licensed in the US. I'm in Australia and the
classes of licenses are slightly different.

That said, I'd love to be able to sign up for a cheaper listen/scan only plan
on this site.

